# Another rare vintage Colnago FS on ebay



## jrisles (Jun 17, 2004)

Hi Guys

Check this one out Colnago Master 57cm 

This one has got Colnago Cranks. Colnago Brakes even Colnago logo'd tyres!! And i have never seen a water bidon like that before either. This is definately for those who love their steel nags.

cheers
Jeff
Brisbane, Australia


----------



## cyclophile (Jul 18, 2004)

*OMG, it's beautiful ...*

...but too small, and already gone. The C-Record group on the thing just made it all the sweeter.


----------

